# Dash lights-some progress but a question



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys,
I was able to get the dash lights to work when I ran a ground wire from the part where the bulbs are inserted to a ground underneath the dash.
My question: is there one ground for the entire area, or individual grounds for each area?
I'm not sure how it came from the factory, which would be Plan A,
but honestly, if it was easier to run them individually, I could do that too.
Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------

